# Antec 900 CPD Edition



## steelkane (Sep 8, 2008)

This mod will be for a Chicago Police Officer, This all started when he seen my Stealth 2 Duo, & asked if I could pimp out his PC,, LOL' He already had a running computer, so he just wanted a new case, I showed him a site that had allot to choose from & some how he chose the Antec 900,, I told him, that was a popular case with good airflow. So here's were it starts.

The colors will be Black & Jetstream Blue Metallic Tincoat from the 2008 Z06 Corvette. The design will be simple, but get the point across. Here's a few pics.











The letters will be cut out with a dremel,


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 8, 2008)

so are you going to change one of the front tri-cools to a red one?

Also will it be #54 on top?  Car 54 where are youuuuuu??????


----------



## steelkane (Sep 8, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> so are you going to change one of the front tri-cools to a red one?
> 
> Also will it be #54 on top?  Car 54 where are youuuuuu??????



I like the Ideal about the Red tri-cool up front,, I will see what the owner thinks,, but I love it. good call. thanks.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 8, 2008)

no problem at all I was originally thinking LEDs of sorts but figured the fan swap would do it.

Was kidding about #54, but maybe his patrol cars #?


----------



## steelkane (Sep 8, 2008)

Have some pics of the letters cut out, you'll notice the C looks like a O. I will make it look like a C later in the build.





I also made some other cuts, the back 120mm fan 





The cut at the top is for the USB, sound, firewire, & other wires from the top panel, to go behind the case,, instead of inside the case.





Three more cuts here for the front fan wires to feed through the back-side.





The bottom cut were the tape is, will be for sata cables & the one above will be for power, reset, hdd wires.





This cut will be for the 4 or 8 pin Motherboard wire.





The next two cuts will be for the PSU fan & wire to feel through the back-side.


----------



## steelkane (Sep 9, 2008)

The case shell with some black paint





Top panel, JetStream blue metallic tincoat










side & front





Other side & front





Paint job complete


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 9, 2008)

lookin good.

lol at sneeky's comment, nice one!


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Sep 9, 2008)

@Steel - Looking good for sure! That blue is a pretty sharp color, definately like that. Nice work!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 9, 2008)

I have to agree, that is some mighty fine paintwork!


----------



## steelkane (Sep 10, 2008)

@Random Murderer, thoughtdisorder & sneekypeet, 
good to hear you like the paint work,, it was done using a Vaper gravity feed H.V.L.P touch up spray gun, It was the first time using this gun, & it took some time to get it setup for spraying. Now on to some updates, to give the case more clearance I'll be using clear plastic feet with blue leds, in order to mount them & have room for the wires inside the case, I drilled holes in the rubber feet, this way the leds will sit under the inside bottom, allowing the PSU to sit flush in the case.





Blue plexiglass will be placed behind the CPD with Black plexiglass on top to make the CPD stand out better.





Small screws will be used to hold the plexiglass cutouts in place.


----------



## boogerlad (Sep 10, 2008)

nicely done!


----------



## steelkane (Sep 10, 2008)

Some updates,, the bottom Led feet installed & PSU.










Back-view Blacked out





Motherboard installed, also showing 12"CCFL for the CPD


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 10, 2008)

Lookin good steelkane!


----------



## steelkane (Sep 10, 2008)

Updates today will show some changes with the lighting, the 12"CCFL was replaced with two 15" Sound Activated CCFL, as the 12" didn't fill in the CPD at the very top & lower bottom, also a spot cool fan, 5 Led lazer & 120mm enermax fan. That sits between the lower drive cage & PSU to cool off the south bridge chip also helping push hot air to the top 200mm fan. 





This photo shows the sensitivity dial & on-off switch for the two 15" CCFL, relocated next to the two 15" CCFL instead of mounted at the back I/O, this helped with wire management & the customer was ok with it there.





After installing all the lights,, I really tried to keep it need inside the case,, have a look at the right side wire mess.





now with the right side panel on.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 11, 2008)

it turned out great!
i like the red and blue fans on the front.
is that the scythe speaker module? and do you have any shots of the ccfl's lighting up the "CPD?"


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice paint job.


----------



## steelkane (Sep 11, 2008)

@ Random Murderer
Thanks, it was a fun simple mod, yes that is a scythe speaker in front & the red led fan was a great Ideal from sneekypeet, Here's a video of it , but with some sample vista music,


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2008)

Steel, that is one nicely done case! Nothing but the best from you man. Even the small fry ones..


----------



## steelkane (Sep 13, 2008)

@ Cold Storm
Thanks for the comment, I Really enjoy modding, & always try to make it look as if it was bought that way & not modded. I have a final Update of the pc at the customers home on his kick-ass desk.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 13, 2008)

That's, like WOW.. Man, I bet he was blown away by that work! 


I don't think I've ever seen a case from you that looks hand made... Just nothing but sweetness man!


----------



## steelkane (Sep 14, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> That's, like WOW.. Man, I bet he was blown away by that work!
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a case from you that looks hand made... Just nothing but sweetness man!



Thanks Cold Storm,, the WOW.. Man makes me feel good, I do allot of work on police computers, I had a few cops drop some computers off,, & I ask how he liked his pimped out case,, he replied,, He brought pictures to work, showing everyone, I thought awesome maybe I'll get to mod some more.,


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 14, 2008)

steelkane said:


> Thanks Cold Storm,, the WOW.. Man makes me feel good, I do allot of work on police computers, I had a few cops drop some computers off,, & I ask how he liked his pimped out case,, he replied,, He brought pictures to work, showing everyone, I thought awesome maybe I'll get to mod some more.,



Dude, that is just great to hear!  Not everyone can say that the higher ups are wanting stuff like that! 
Great stuff, and if you have more mods to do, looks like More work logs! Sweet! 
Can you tell me the types of paints to use for cases? your really making me want to put the cosmos in color!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 14, 2008)

I have to ask steel, any special prep on the top and front plastic pieces prior to paint, or just a good primer?


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 14, 2008)

That is awesome. Outstanding job! Looks Great!


----------



## steelkane (Sep 15, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I have to ask steel, any special prep on the top and front plastic pieces prior to paint, or just a good primer?



I used SEM Self Etching Primer, Then let it dry for one hour, Then used 2000 grit wet/dry sandpaper, wet sand lightly,, just take the roughness away, then when dry, use your choice of paint.  IF using krylon fusion paint on plastic, no primer is needed, let the paint dry for 24 hours, time it because the drying time is important, after the paint is dry, wetsand lightly with 2000, just to take the roughness away, when dry the surface should be smooth, then you can use krylons clear coat. I hope this helps & happy modding.


----------

